# Some Soulmates have 4 legs - RIP



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven't been on this forum for awhile. My toy poodle Casey turned 17 November 6, 2020. He was 4 years old when we 'found' each other. It's amazing how a little dog can change your life for the better. I guess that's what a soulmate does, right... makes life better. Putting him down in February was the hardest thing I ever did. Knowing that he would not suffer any more didn't make it easier. I don't think I can ever replace him but I'll begin to look for a new 'co-pilot' over the next few months. I've been sad since I held him and said good-by. Reading about everyone's poodles on this forum is comforting.

Here are a few photos from his younger days. I groomed him myself so he always looked slightly different.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I am so sad to hear about your Casey. He was so lucky to have you as family, if only we could keep them longer. He looks adorable in the photos you shared. Your family here on PF will always be here for you.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Aww, those big beautiful eyes. _Hugs_


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He sounds and looks like he was a wonderful soul mate. I notice you didn't get him until he was four years old, which is testament that adult rehomed dogs can make fine, long term companions. RIP, Casey.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a lovely pup -seems to have been loved for so many years. When you decide to get a new pup maybe we can help steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry, it's so hard to lose your soul mate after so many years - lots of good memories are tied up with your sweet 
Casey.

I new puppy can not replace Casey, but will help heal your broken heart.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Even 17 years can seem too soon.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. Casey will be in your heart forever!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Vita said:


> He sounds and looks like he was a wonderful soul mate. I notice you didn't get him until he was four years old, which is testament that adult rehomed dogs can make fine, long term companions. RIP, Casey.


100% ! Once he wasn't afraid and knew he was loved he acted like a puppy. I would get another adult toy poodle again.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Skylar said:


> I'm so sorry, it's so hard to lose your soul mate after so many years - lots of good memories are tied up with your sweet
> Casey.
> 
> I new puppy can not replace Casey, but will help heal your broken heart.


Yes, I think finding another little toy poodle to love will help my sadness go away. I think my connection to Casey was a once in a lifetime thing but who knows... maybe I'll find another special connection. We'll see. I've been reaching out to people.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

cowpony said:


> Even 17 years can seem too soon.


They leave us too quickly. It's two months already and I still cry over him.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The loss stays with us but so does the love. Adding to that love by finding a new companion honors Casey.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Rose n Poos said:


> The loss stays with us but so does the love. Adding to that love by finding a new companion honors Casey.


I wouldn't have looked at it that way. thank you for that lovely perspective.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

buddyrose said:


> They leave us too quickly. It's two months already and I still cry over him.


It took a couple of months before I could bear to look at pictures of my Snarky boy after I lost him last year.


----------



## Darla (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved companion. I lost my precious Shih Tzu on March 18 and my heart is so heavy with grief. I have my Poodles to comfort me, but no dog can take his place. They all have their own piece of my heart. When they go, they take that piece with them. I feel your pain. It helps so much to have people who understand that losing a dog is losing a loved one.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Darla said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved companion. I lost my precious Shih Tzu on March 18 and my heart is so heavy with grief. I have my Poodles to comfort me, but no dog can take his place. They all have their own piece of my heart. When they go, they take that piece with them. I feel your pain. It helps so much to have people who understand that losing a dog is losing a loved one.


Yes, being on this forum with people who understand helps a lot. I'm sorry for your loss as well. I don't think I fully grasped, in advance, how much I could love a dog and how much it would hurt losing him. As you said, it is a "heart heavy" feeling. Casey was my first toy poodle.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Casey was such a darling boy, and your grooms were very becoming to him. He loved your years together as family, just as you did 💕.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Streetcar said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Casey was such a darling boy, and your grooms were very becoming to him. He loved your years together as family, just as you did 💕.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He lived long and large - a testament to your loving care. I applaud you for reaching out to breeders or rescues. No rush. Shows you have room in your heart for a not Casey, but another canine personality that will fill that hole in your heart. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> He lived long and large - a testament to your loving care. I applaud you for reaching out to breeders or rescues. No rush. Shows you have room in your heart for a not Casey, but another canine personality that will fill that hole in your heart. Hugs from Houston!


Thank you. I've been looking on petfinder but there aren't any toy poodles. If a poodle is listed, it's an unknown mix. I guess that's good news knowing poodles aren't being given to shelters. If I get a puppy from a local breeder, I'll post photos. I miss seeing an itty bitty face following me around.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

JIC you don't have this list

Poodle Rescue (poodleclubofamericarescuefoundationinc.org)

You might also consider contacting your local, regional or national official Poodle Club of (wherever) and look for the respective breeder referral contact or rescue contact. They'll often have news of a poodle in need or an upcoming litter.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Rose n Poos said:


> JIC you don't have this list
> 
> Poodle Rescue (poodleclubofamericarescuefoundationinc.org)
> 
> You might also consider contacting your local, regional or national official Poodle Club of (wherever) and look for the respective breeder referral contact or rescue contact. They'll often have news of a poodle in need or an upcoming litter.


Thank you. Both the CT and New England Poodle Rescues don't have toys or even pure minis. I also contacted the Quinnipiac Poodle Club. She confirmed what I already discovered: poodles were very hard to come by in rescues unless mixed breeds or Seniors or Special Needs. The Pandemic made everyone think "I need a dog now that I'm home!". I have a feeling when kids go back to school and parents go back to work that will change and dogs may show up in rescues. I found an upcoming litter from a respected CT breeder and may do that. We'll see what happens. There are pros and cons to puppies or rescues. Either way I miss my t-poodle and want another little buddy.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Stay in touch and let us know how your quest is going.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

American Kennel Club - Grand Championships



Hope this link still works, which is AKC breed rankings by state. In Connecticut, Rodell Toy Poodles holds the top spot. They seem to only be on Facebook, and I am not a subscriber. I would reach out to them for a referral or if you’re comfortable get on a waitlist. Best wishes on your toy search. If you’re patient you don’t have to settle


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Rose n Poos said:


> Stay in touch and let us know how your quest is going.


Will do.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> American Kennel Club - Grand Championships
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this link still works, which is AKC breed rankings by state. In Connecticut, Rodell Toy Poodles holds the top spot. They seem to only be on Facebook, and I am not a subscriber. I would reach out to them for a referral or if you’re comfortable get on a waitlist. Best wishes on your toy search. If you’re patient you don’t have to settle


I will definitely let you know who I'm dealing with and what happens. I think it's a couple months from now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Don't want to jinx something already in motion.


----------



## Susan W (Jan 10, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> I haven't been on this forum for awhile. My toy poodle Casey turned 17 November 6, 2020. He was 4 years old when we 'found' each other. It's amazing how a little dog can change your life for the better. I guess that's what a soulmate does, right... makes life better. Putting him down in February was the hardest thing I ever did. Knowing that he would not suffer any more didn't make it easier. I don't think I can ever replace him but I'll begin to look for a new 'co-pilot' over the next few months. I've been sad since I held him and said good-by. Reading about everyone's poodles on this forum is comforting.
> 
> Here are a few photos from his younger days. I groomed him myself so he always looked slightly different.
> 
> ...


Casey is precious. I recently went through having to put my little black boy down as well, and the loss is immeasurable. I miss him more than I can describe in words. It helps to know others understand this loss.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Susan W said:


> Casey is precious. I recently went through having to put my little black boy down as well, and the loss is immeasurable. I miss him more than I can describe in words. It helps to know others understand this loss.


I know what you mean. I can't even mention Casey's name to anyone without crying still. Did you get another? I've been looking but there are no Toy Poodles to rescue so I think I'm getting my next from a local breeder. I thought I'd wait longer but I can't.


----------



## Susan W (Jan 10, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> I know what you mean. I can't even mention Casey's name to anyone without crying still. Did you get another? I've been looking but there are no Toy Poodles to rescue so I think I'm getting my next from a local breeder. I thought I'd wait longer but I can't.


It has been 9 1/2 months and I’m not ready yet for another. This is a difficult time for finding a rescue, a retired or a poodle puppy. I’m trying to be patient but it’s not easy. My heart aches over my loss just as yours does.


----------



## Rebelartist (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry foir your loss. My littlke Denny passed away last month and there is a hole in my heart. Still the love our poodles give and the lessons in how to love are enduring. All the best


----------



## Susan W (Jan 10, 2021)

Rebelartist said:


> Sorry foir your loss. My littlke Denny passed away last month and there is a hole in my heart. Still the love our poodles give and the lessons in how to love are enduring. All the best


My heart goes out to all of us who are hurting and who know what the extraordinary love of a poodle provides. They are so intelligent and over the course of their lifetime provide so much to our lives.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Susan W said:


> It has been 9 1/2 months and I’m not ready yet for another. This is a difficult time for finding a rescue, a retired or a poodle puppy. I’m trying to be patient but it’s not easy. My heart aches over my loss just as yours does.


Wow. That will be me. I think I will always miss Casey even with another dog that I, no doubt, will love. I am sorry because the pandemic affected everything. You lost yours over the summer which is so sad to me. Have you shared photos?


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Rebelartist said:


> Sorry foir your loss. My littlke Denny passed away last month and there is a hole in my heart. Still the love our poodles give and the lessons in how to love are enduring. All the best


I'm sorry about Denny. Yeah, a 'poodle' sized hole in our hearts.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

What a precious one! You were so blessed to have each other. It shows that you have a very loving heart. I bet there is room for another love, but of course not the same.

Sometimes breeders themselves have a dog that is a few years old that they would love to find a wonderful home for. Perhaps one of there dogs is done showing, or has had a litter that didn't turn out the way they expected, etc. Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you. I have been actively looking for both: an older toy that a breeder is done working with AND a puppy... I've never had the experience of a puppy and I'd like to. If I get a puppy, I will continue looking for another older toy. Then they could be playmates.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

From my own experience when having two new pets at the same time, they bonded to each other more than to me. If I ever have two pets again, I will have the first one for at least a year to allow our bond and excellent training to take place before trying to get another. 
Maybe others have had different experiences?


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

kontiki said:


> From my own experience when having two new pets at the same time, they bonded to each other more than to me. If I ever have two pets again, I will have the first one for at least a year to allow our bond and excellent training to take place before trying to get another.
> Maybe others have had different experiences?


Agree. Training a puppy will take time and energy. Plus I don't expect to find an older toy poodle that easily.


----------



## Brenda_Z1836 (Jan 22, 2021)

buddyrose said:


> I haven't been on this forum for awhile. My toy poodle Casey turned 17 November 6, 2020. He was 4 years old when we 'found' each other. It's amazing how a little dog can change your life for the better. I guess that's what a soulmate does, right... makes life better. Putting him down in February was the hardest thing I ever did. Knowing that he would not suffer any more didn't make it easier. I don't think I can ever replace him but I'll begin to look for a new 'co-pilot' over the next few months. I've been sad since I held him and said good-by. Reading about everyone's poodles on this forum is comforting.
> 
> Here are a few photos from his younger days. I groomed him myself so he always looked slightly different.
> 
> ...


So sorry for the loss of your precious Casey. What a beautiful boy. I lost my precious Caramel in December 2020 at age 15. There is never enough time with them. Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Brenda_Z1836 said:


> So sorry for the loss of your precious Casey. What a beautiful boy. I lost my precious Caramel in December 2020 at age 15. There is never enough time with them. Wishing you peace and comfort.


Same to you. They are precious which is why it hurts so much.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Losing your soulmate is never easy. I hope that getting a puppy will help heal your heart.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I'm so sorry. Losing your soulmate is never easy. I hope that getting a puppy will help heal your heart.


Thank you.


----------

